# Dayton Cyclone Dust Collector



## psient (Jan 25, 2012)

I just purchased a Dayton Dust Collector. The model is a 3 hp. Grainger has a 5hp model that is the same exact configuration as mine.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-Central-Dust-Collector-5hp-3AA24?Pid=search

I would appreciate some insight into designing a collection system for my shop. As the shop is pretty open to running the system I was thinking of placing a 6 inch main line with branches that can be reduced as needed. Dayton seems to have stopped offering a 3 hp model so I have no data on actual capacity.

Any help would be really appreciated. It's being shipped to me today and should arrive within a few days.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Your starting point is good and a 3HP DC should have no problem with a 6" trunk. Try not to reduce any at all, or only when it's the only/final/last choice. This might mean remaking dust hoods, cutting bigger holes in your tools, or just adding a 6" HVAC starter collar to an existing port. Also, minimize the flex, it has about 3X the drag of smooth pipe. One last suggestion: try to avoid sharp 90° turns in the ducting…either long sweep 90's or 2-45° els with a short length of straight between them should help reduce the drag a little more.


----------

